# Bringing stuff into the US ?



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

We have (maybe) thousands of dollars of SCUBA gear we probably will never use again. We brought it into Mexico when we came down. What is involved in bringing it back, to say Texas, to sell ?


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

lat19n said:


> We have (maybe) thousands of dollars of SCUBA gear we probably will never use again. We brought it into Mexico when we came down. What is involved in bringing it back, to say Texas, to sell ?


Have you considered trying to sell it on Craigslist or a similar route without having to take the time and $$$ to cart it back to the U.S.? Or, advertising it locally in a beach town?


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

lagoloo said:


> Have you considered trying to sell it on Craigslist or a similar route without having to take the time and $$$ to cart it back to the U.S.? Or, advertising it locally in a beach town?


I even went a little further in posting on a VERY Mexican scuba website - with decent traffic. No interest. I am not trying to sell this stuff here - but it could be a bargain for someone. 

But - I guess my original question was really might we need to pay import taxes on something we have already left the US with ?


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Did you bring it in on a menage de casa? I think that would make a difference.


----------



## LMtortugas (Aug 23, 2013)

lat19n said:


> I even went a little further in posting on a VERY Mexican scuba website - with decent traffic. No interest. I am not trying to sell this stuff here - but it could be a bargain for someone.
> 
> But - I guess my original question was really might we need to pay import taxes on something we have already left the US with ?


Why not simply advise CBP the gear is US purchased product hauled down in the past when you moved? I suspect the goods are visibly used. I cross NOB frequently and my experience is CBP is looking for contraband, excess amounts i.e. liquor, etc. not personal stuff.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

Sometimes with hobby gear there really isn't any market for used stuff because everyone wants to buy new (part of the fun is buying new toys). I'm wondering whether, if that's the case, you'd have the same lack of results trying to sell it in the US.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

eastwind said:


> Sometimes with hobby gear there really isn't any market for used stuff because everyone wants to buy new (part of the fun is buying new toys). I'm wondering whether, if that's the case, you'd have the same lack of results trying to sell it in the US.


Good point. If it were me and after the efforts he's already made, I'd take the collection to the nearest consignment store, kiss it goodbye and keep my expectations low. Someone will want it eventually. Good luck.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

If we were back in Florida we could probably sell the equipment in a weekend. Diving has always been a rich man's sport but I had a look at one web site that sells dive gear at close to wholesale - it is amazing how much they are currently getting for the stuff we have.

We would donate the stuff to the local fire dept - which has a dive team - before I would go the consignment route.


----------



## Ajijic Lady (Jan 19, 2009)

lat19n said:


> If we were back in Florida we could probably sell the equipment in a weekend. Diving has always been a rich man's sport but I had a look at one web site that sells dive gear at close to wholesale - it is amazing how much they are currently getting for the stuff we have.
> 
> We would donate the stuff to the local fire dept - which has a dive team - before I would go the consignment route.


Donating it to the local Bomberos is a great idea!


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Great idea...donating it!


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

The key word on the US Customs Declaration is regarding the value of “goods acquired abroad”. You did not acquire these goods abroad, so no declaration or duty is required when returning to the US with them.

Do you have receipts showing the gear was purchased in the US? That would be enough to show no duty payment is required. Even if you don’t have receipts, you would be truthful in stating that you do not exceed the exemption limits for “goods acquired abroad”, since you did not acquire these goods abroad. If they search and ask about the diving gear, simply state the truth: you purchased the gear in the US, took it to Mexico and are now returning with it to the US. You are under no legal or ethical obligation to disclose that you intend to sell it in the US, given that you originally purchased it in the US. 

Whether or not you took it in on a _menaje de casa_ makes no difference to US Customs. A _menaje de casa_ only affects Mexican Customs. 

For future reference for anyone travelling abroad with expensive gear or electronics, anything with a serial number can be registered with US Customs on departure so there is no question of their provenance on return. https://help.cbp.gov/app/answers/detail/a_id/368/~/registering-equipment%2C-computer%2C-camera%2C-laptops%2C-etc.-prior-to-traveling


----------

